# Why are my own quotes coming up?



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Recently about an hour after quoting some one it comes up on my notifications as 'new post quote'. I click on it expecting to find some one has quoted me when it's actually taking me to my post?

Any idea why it's doing this?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe your writing amazing stuff, and it wants to show you how good it is..just read some of your threads..i was wrong


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Recently about an hour after quoting some one it comes up on my notifications as 'new post quote'. I click on it expecting to find some one has quoted me when it's actually taking me to my post?
> 
> Any idea why it's doing this?


You're special


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You have to click the quote tab on the right hand side of your user profile.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------

